# Imprinting YOUR logo on items you sell



## CharliesTshirts (May 31, 2010)

Hello folks. Am just starting to do research into opening a t-shirt business and am finding this site worth its weight in gold. Thank you all in advance for all your ideas and input as it is invaluable for newbies. 

My question (so far  ) is do any of you folks(couldn't find anything from searching the forum) *put your own logo*(whether just text...i.e. name of your business, or graphic that represents your business) on any of the items you produce as a way to brand your name?

Like Nike has the swish and Puma has the animal, I was thinking of putting some kind of identifier on each t-shirt, hat, hoodie, etc... that I make to get my business name out there. It would be pretty small, but still readable; or if its a graphic still distinguishable. 

It sounds like good business sense to get your name out there but I've yet to see it on any t-shirts or mentioned here. 

Any input would be great. 

Thanks! 

Charlie


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Charlie, On shirts that I sell direct to the end user with my designs, I put a very small logo and web address right under the design. Some print their logo in the tag area on the inside collar. You can buy tagless t-shirts or shirts with removable tags for this purpose. It means an extra print location for you if you go that route, but it can be well worth it. I agree, any opportunity to get your name and/or logo out there is good marketing.


----------



## CharliesTshirts (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Ribcage! that's what I was thinking...a very small logo and web address right under the design. Should help get the business name out there 

Charlie


----------



## TTOriginals (Feb 24, 2011)

I place a logo on the back of the neck. Or the bottom corner hem if it is a hoody.


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a much bigger fan of sewing a logo tag at the bottom of the shirt. Johnny Cupcake and Ugmonk do this very well, and it seems hella appealing to me. Puts your logo in visible areas without being obnoxious. I never really liked seeing web addresses on shirts.

At least that's what I'm aiming for soon with my line. We're working on ideas for an icon to use for branding. 

Good luck!


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the section of the forum about relabeling, tagging, etc.:

T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MacCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

Its a good idea to print your logo on stuff so that people are going to know your company. I personally am only researching a T-shirt company and so don't really know how customers react to company logo's. I think though it is common sense that if your company is doing well then your logo is a key area for a target like that and printing more of it is as easy as motherhood and apple pie. I have the impression that companies are implicitly incorporating more art into their product lines due to having a look at what is out there, I know first hand they are making clever art works and using excellent technology to get only the best ideas out there.


----------



## ProperGnar (Dec 19, 2010)

bsdclothing said:


> I'm a much bigger fan of sewing a logo tag at the bottom of the shirt. Johnny Cupcake and Ugmonk do this very well, and it seems hella appealing to me. Puts your logo in visible areas without being obnoxious. I never really liked seeing web addresses on shirts.



thats what we do. im also working on putting the p and g from our logo on glasses.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

A small tag at the bottom hem or sleeve can bring pretty good returns.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ribcage said:


> I put a very small logo and web address right under the design.


Personally, I wouldn't pay money for a garment with this on it. If I'm going to walk around as a billboard advertising your company, at least give me the shirt free. 

Your sales would be better if you kept your web address on your size label. And unless your logo is the design, keep it on the label too.


----------



## cjb2212 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, im a new member, my name is Chris, I've recently set up an online T shirt store & I find this forum very helpful! Regarding Logo's, all my items carry my brand logo which is also my store name. It is kept as small as poss & positioned on bottom hem in 1 corner so not obtrusive or in your face. I see no reason why you shouldnt have your own logo on your Tees, as I always used to buy Tees with other companies logo's on, nike, puma etc which is the best way of advertising, so why not do the same?!


----------



## CharliesTshirts (May 31, 2010)

Thanks folks for all your help!

I definitely want to brand my products somehow to get my name out there...but at the same time don't want to be obnoxious or overbearing with my brand.

Your suggestions have been a big help!

Charlie


----------



## CharliesTshirts (May 31, 2010)

Thanks folks for your ideas and input...much appreciated!

Yeah, I'm kinda torn between getting my name(brand) out there but not forcing buyers to advertise for me for free and thereby alienating them. I try to look at it as if I were the buyer. 

I am leaning towards just putting my info on the card that will be tagged to each garment, then if my line is successful I might start to attach a small logo somewhere on the item.

The journey continues!

Charlie


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Charlie, something that has worked for us has been to offer people a 10% or 15% discount on their print jobs if they let us print our logo on the back of their t shirts. We also put our logo on probono jobs that we do for charities etc which we often do for free or at cost price to small charities wanting t shirts printed. 
Brisbane Screen Printing & DTG


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

We're playing with the idea of putting a very small logo on the sleeve, check it out...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t31076-15.html

ours is at the bottom of page 15.


----------

